
Magic Leaps in Talks to Raise Money from ‘Major Health Care Company,’ - otoburb
http://thein.fo/79a1f759e173174d
======
duxup
Magic Leap has churned through so much money ... what could this health care
company get out of this by putting more money into Magic Leap that nobody else
got out?

